# Spain Primera Liga 06-07



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)

I've also included Barcelona-Real Madrid as of 14.12 because its big derby.


----------



## Cristiano66 (Dec 2, 2008)

Although I won't bet this week :lol: 
I want to give advice. Get on Real Madrid. At this odds it;s ideal. I think people are overestimating Sevilla.


----------



## Laguna (Dec 3, 2008)

Cristiano66 said:
			
		

> Although I won't bet this week :lol:
> I want to give advice. Get on Real Madrid. At this odds it;s ideal. I think people are overestimating Sevilla.


Thanks but I wont follow it 
I don't give this ballet so much importance


----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 4, 2008)

Laguna said:
			
		

> Cristiano66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't give importance to one of the best clubs if not the best then what do you give importance to?


----------



## Pro (Dec 5, 2008)

Atletico Madrid to beat Gijon

They are in great form. Also I recommend over 2.5 if you find nice odds(I couldnt)


----------



## Pro (Dec 7, 2008)

*Atletico* Madrid
Great weekend, $ee you next week.


----------

